# Do You Take Your Ridge Into Account from the Start?



## roofrins (Jan 8, 2014)

How many times have you seen the last few courses of *shingles* that meet a ridge scrunched together in an ugly fashion? One person shares how he looks at his ridges from the very start (i.e., when they're popping lines), and adjusts the lines so that they WILL meet the ridge when they get there, no matter how out-of-square the house may be. Check out his roofing advice.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Of course. Three lines are marked and popped before stting the others. Starter, First course, and Last pop-able line at the ridge so the last course is always the same on every roof with the cp covering exactly what you want on every roof.
Then, mark and pop the other lines so they are the same from the bottom up.


----------



## Rooferpro75 (Dec 25, 2012)

*no mess*

I assume you mean tie in!I check with tape while going up. or loose fit 6 or more courses. Then adjust them no more then half inch so that courses are not extremely short. Yeah See that a lot as well and think how the hell did they get away with that.


----------

